# Frame Tube Dent Removal



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2021)

I like the stud welder and slide hammer tool method, then using low temperature 50-50 lead-free solder to fill the low spots.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I like the stud welder and slide hammer tool method, then using low temperature 50-50 lead-free solder to fill the low spots.




These are basically for sheet metal panels so I wonder how well they would do on a dent in bike tubing. No access to the inside of the dent on tubing so it would be nice if these would work.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 19, 2021)

pretty good crease in the frame in the first video. guy has all the tools but bending metal does not appear to be his field of expertise. putting heat when he used the hammer was completely unneeded,  I'd use the wood block and the hammer to fix that dent. it would be difficult if not impossible to get that crease out 100% without the stud welder/slide hammer, but he could have got it closer if he tried. 

the stud welder guy is not very good with metal, but he is a collision guy, not a craftsman. he does show how they work though.  

as for using a stud welder on a vintage bike frame those studs stick pretty good, if you hold the trigger too long you will burn a hole even in thicker vintage automotive sheet metal, with the thicker steel of a bike frame you could get a stud to stick good enough to use the slide hammer to pull it out. I could fix that dent in the frame with no filler at all and it would be easier on a thick vintage bike frame than the butted tubing of the one he is fixing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2021)

If you have a dent in the seat tube, you can use a rifle barrel expander tool.
I spoke with Paul and he might try the stud spot welder. His replicated 1888 Whippet bicycle is very impressive.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2021)

I think in the original video, the guy was working on an aluminum frame.  Probably a lot easier than trying to do this to an old heavy gauge steel frame.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 21, 2021)

The frame Paul is working with is not Aluminum. Rocky mountain bikes where not aluminum. The man is an artist in my book.One of the best . Just look at some of his u tube video.s  to see what he has built . Just my take


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 22, 2021)

The way he was handling that frame, the frame looked like it didn’t weigh much.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2021)

Little dents/dimples (no creases) can be taken out of steel when heated to orange with a torch usually.


----------

